# Training Pole? Martine???



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have watched quite a few NVBK training vids, and seems like a pole is used in most of them...is the pole used to guide the dog in position? prevent him from getting out of position? If you have time can you please explain some of the uses for the pole?

thanks


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

could you post one of those vids I can't think of what pole


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm thinking what he is describing might be seen in the following video around the 3:07 mark: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PQ_hJttoJk


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks Nicole . you are right Joby it can be used for that ,like in that video to help the dog turn and I have seen it used to keep the dogs body straight during biting.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

...I have seen a bunch of ones with shorter poles.used in the bitework, usually planted on the ground...I assumed to keep dog in front..I watch a lot of video and can't remember seeing the poles used in bitework, besides the NVBK ones...interesting stuff...thought I would ask..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*A Bart Bellon Training Pole*

Where do I get one of these
http://vimeo.com/17276014


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: A Bart Bellon Training Pole*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Where do I get one of these
> http://vimeo.com/17276014


Bass Pro Shops..

Interesting as well


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: A Bart Bellon Training Pole*



Joby Becker said:


> Bass Pro Shops..
> 
> Interesting as well


It does kind of look like a fishing pole, but I think there maybe more involved?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would assume so....care to share?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I would assume so....care to share?



Damn if I know 
It looks like it kind of works like a bungee only you can work a dog 360 degrees. Bart Bellon has some of the coolest training gadgets. In another vid on the vimeo page he has a electric touch stick. He puts a e-collar on the dogs chest which activates when you touch it with a heeling stick held across the body. When the 
dog forges he hits the stick and gets a correction


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

He called it a flex pole in one of his videos. I haven't looked that hard yet, but haven't been able to find it so far. It looks pretty sturdy, I'm curious how it's anchored in.


----------



## Evan Harbalis (Apr 12, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Damn if I know
> It looks like it kind of works like a bungee only you can work a dog 360 degrees. Bart Bellon has some of the coolest training gadgets. In another vid on the vimeo page he has a electric touch stick. He puts a e-collar on the dogs chest which activates when you touch it with a heeling stick held across the body. When the
> dog forges he hits the stick and gets a correction


Is this it?

http://www.dog-sport.be/en/shop_detail.php?subgroep_id=78&art_id=530

Cheers,
Evan


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Damn and I asked them to please not show my face on that video 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan Harbalis said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.dog-sport.be/en/shop_detail.php?subgroep_id=78&art_id=530
> 
> ...


Hi Evan,

Yeah that's it (but maybe a bigger version?) but I don't think I really need one at $275 :-(
I think I'll go to Goodwill and see if I can rig something up with an old fishing pole


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Thomas 

It is expensive....but...it is more than a fishing pole. When I first looked at it, I thought, yeah great for puppies. I was very surprised that it held my dog. It is well made and kind of nice for training alone.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Damn and I asked them to please not show my face on that video
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Will,

Which video are you talking about?

There was a video posted on another list (that I can't mention ) of a MMA CQC seminar held at a "World K9 Championship"
One of the participants had his face blurred (but not his tattoo) supposedly because he was going to deploy to a combat zone and didn't want to be recognized by the enemy? One post (that has probably been deleted or edited by administrator by now) suggested it was because he was embarrassed to be associated with "such a lame sport" LMAO


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Thomas
> 
> It is expensive....but...it is more than a fishing pole. When I first looked at it, I thought, yeah great for puppies. I was very surprised that it held my dog. It is well made and kind of nice for training alone.


It looks cool as hell, but I'm retired on a fixed income with a van full of gadgets already. Christmas is coming up and if you (or anyone else) wanted to give me one? ;-)


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

The flex pole is nice, but as Will said mainly for training alone. If you train in a team then someone else can hold the leash.

We use the pole, like in the videoclip, to guide the dog in the right direction without forcing him. The dog will take the right habit in a natural way.
In the clip this means "keep contact with the handler's leg while turning and focusing the decoy" but it's also used to keep the dog's body straight and prevent him from turning away while biting or to prevent a dog from biting the side of the leg (which costs points).


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I tried to get into the k9 PS WC but my dog didnt have a k9 gi in his size.

maybe next year

The out with bart


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

You can buy those poles at a sign and banner store.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> You can buy those poles at a sign and banner store.


Details or pointer?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Go to the sign and banner store and tell or show them what you want.

http://www.fastsigns.com/181


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Share the know how on how to build one.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Go the store and get a flex pole. attach a a ring to the end. I attached my ring to the pole with a strip of nylon cloth and epoxy. 

Then get a piece of pipe about a foot long that is slightly larger in diameter than your flex pole to make your base. 

Taper the pipe into a spike with a hammer.

Drive the pipe into the ground and put your pole in the pipe. (That's what she said.)

Buy a simple stake out that screws into the ground. http://www.gundogsupply.com/-shd-.html

Attach a light cable to the stake out and screw the stake out into the ground next to your flex pole. 

Run the cable through the ring on the end and attach the dog to the cable.

Now you can shock'em till they break dance and blow a gasket and they won't get tangled up with the line.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

QUOTE=Christopher Smith;237000]
Now you can shock'em till they break dance and blow a gasket and they won't get tangled up with the line.[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the answers Martine


----------

